# Triton router. Trouble removing router bits



## AndyCotton (May 13, 2014)

Hi, I'm Andy from Alabama, and I recently bought a triton router. I am very happy with its performance, but it won't release the router bits. I have to pry them out, and have chipped the blades on some high dollar bits in the process. Anyone else run into this, and is there a better fix?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*it may be a bad collet...*

It may also be that you are seating the bits too far down into the collet. Just drop a small "O" ring down in side to prevent the bit from bottoming out, then tighten it up. That will fix that issue. You might also try to smooth the inside of the collet using a small round stone and rotating it slowly by hand.


----------



## AndyCotton (May 13, 2014)

I haven't tried smoothing the collet, but, I make sure not to seat the bit all the way to the bottom. I've even sprayed the collet with gun oil before putting the bit in. Same result. I keep thinking that it's just because the router is new, and that it needs to be broken in. But, if I keep breaking bits, it'll be cheaper to buy a new router. 


If it wasn't for having to eat, sleep, and work, I'd never come out of my shop.


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

I have a Triton and don't have trouble getting the bits out. However, I've noticed I often have to rotate the collet collar a bit extra for it to get the bit loose. Have you tried that?

If you still have trouble, contact Triton. Their customer service is supposed to be great.

Bill


----------



## retfr8flyr (Aug 7, 2013)

I also have a Triton MOF 001 and I don't have any problems with the bits. I don't know which version you have but I would give Triton a call and see what they have to say.


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

I don't think you want to lubricate the collet. it's trying to hold something that's spinning really fast...best to leave the lube off. I was getting ready to order a Triton router, I think I'll wait to see the outcome of this before place it.


----------



## TerryQ (Apr 8, 2014)

I don't have a triton router, but I have several different routers and have discovered that on some of my routers I can simply loosen the lock nut and have the bit come out. Others require me to loosen the lock nut, unscrew it a turn or two until a second tight spot, loosen it again, then the bit comes out easily.


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

I have a PC router and you have to loosen the collet so it turns freely and then it get tight again like the previous poster stated. Once you loosen it again the bit comes out. I understand this is the way it is designed. They call it something like double lock feature. Tom


----------



## AndyCotton (May 13, 2014)

I'll give that a try. Unfortunately it'll be Sunday afternoon before I get to do more than walk through my shop/basement. 



If it wasn't for having to eat, sleep, and work, I'd never come out of my shop.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

AndyCotton said:


> I'll give that a try. Unfortunately it'll be Sunday afternoon before I get to do more than walk through my shop/basement.
> 
> 
> 
> If it wasn't for having to eat, sleep, and work, I'd never come out of my shop.


I think Terry and Tom C nailed it. Triton (as do many other newer routers) comes with a "self-releasing" collet. You loosen the nut and continue to unscrew it (likely a turn or two) until it gets tight again. Then use the wrench again and about another 1/2 turn will get you there.

If you remove the collet completely you will see that the collet and nut are attached but the collet is loose in the nut. Usually a snap ring or other device holds them together. It allows a steeper angle on the collet and, ostensibly, a tighter grip on the bit shank. When removing the bit the nut physically pulls the collet from the armature shaft. 
A note of caution for those with routers so equipped, tightening the collet nut with no bit installed can compress the collet such that the nut and the collet separate, then, good luck getting the collet out of the shaft and more luck getting the collet and nut back together. :yes:


----------



## AndyCotton (May 13, 2014)

Fred Hargus, I love the router. Just need a fix to get the bits out. I was looking at buying a router lift and a bigger router when I found this one. It saved me @ 400 bucks that I put into other upgrades in my shop. The above the table bit changes and the automatic lock saves a ton of time. The 3 1/4 hp motor chews through everything I've thrown at it. Home Depot had it online last Christmas for like 250 bucks. 


If it wasn't for having to eat, sleep, and work, I'd never come out of my shop.


----------



## AndyCotton (May 13, 2014)

It's been a while since I made this post, but I figured out the problem with the router releasing the bits. It was a combination of the brand new collet and the brand new bits. A few minutes of sandpaper on the bit shanks and a couple passes on the inside of the collet and the problem is solved. The smooth metal just kinda suctioned together. Now they pop right out like they are supposed to. 


If it wasn't for having to eat, sleep, and work, I'd never come out of my shop.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

AndyCotton said:


> It's been a while since I made this post, but I figured out the problem with the router releasing the bits. It was a combination of the brand new collet and the brand new bits. A few minutes of sandpaper on the bit shanks and a couple passes on the inside of the collet and the problem is solved. The smooth metal just kinda suctioned together. Now they pop right out like they are supposed to.
> 
> 
> If it wasn't for having to eat, sleep, and work, I'd never come out of my shop.


Glad to hear you got it whipped.:thumbsup:
I notice on some new bits there is kind of a sticky coating on the shanks also.... likely some kind of rust preventative. On those I wipe the shanks off with denatured alcohol. Haven't had to get inside any collets yet though.:smile:


----------



## Masterjer (Nov 6, 2012)

I just saw this thread. I've experienced the same issue with my Triton. I'll try the sandpaper inside the collet. Thanks for posting your solution.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

I have a new one also but haven't had any trouble removing the bits. It is a hoss. I have been making raised panel doors for some cabinets. It just cruises along (about half speed) with a 3 1//2 inch cutter.


----------



## Toolman2 (Jun 15, 2010)

I've only had a few occasions with mine where the bit would stick. I agree with the earlier post about not seating the bits too far down. I did that at first not thinking and since then, I haven't had any problems.


----------



## Sawdustguy (Dec 30, 2008)

TerryQ said:


> Others require me to loosen the lock nut, unscrew it a turn or two until a second tight spot, loosen it again, then the bit comes out easily.


I have to this on my PC 5718, my Milwaukee, and my DeWalt.


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

George G said:


> I have to this on my PC 5718, my Milwaukee, and my DeWalt.


I just bought a Triton, and that's the way it works as well...the self releasing collet where you loosen it, turn it a few turns, and then put the qwrench back on it to eject the bit. This is the smaller one.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I've had that problem with most any router I've every used. I normally have to tap the bit with the router wrench to get it to release. The Harbor Freight routers I have if you unscrew the collet nut enough the bits will come out without beating on them.


----------



## Oakwerks (Mar 24, 2013)

TomC said:


> I have a PC router and you have to loosen the collet so it turns freely and then it get tight again like the previous poster stated. Once you loosen it again the bit comes out. I understand this is the way it is designed. They call it something like double lock feature. Tom


Yes, this is the case for Triton, too.....

Sent to y'all offen' a iPad thing......


----------

